# Newbie, just getting started



## Ciaruffoli (Jun 18, 2018)

Hello all,
I'm new to the group as well as cycling. I recently bought a cheap roadbike online and put it together (there isn't a shop within 50 miles of me). Got a helmet, some tubes, co2, a bag--just your basic stuff. Finally got out and rode for an hour the other day. My bottom was soooo sore. The next day I went to unload the bike, was gonna ride down the drive and immediately jumped back off because of the pain in my bottom. I haven't bought shorts or bibs yet. I read the more you ride the better it gets. My question is how the heck do you keep going (so that it stops hurting) when you can't stand to sit??? 
Oh I'm 41 and just getting stated, from East Texas. Hoping to have fun with this.
Thanks


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

You should get bike shorts immediately when you get a bike. Get a new seat possibly, but can't tell from here!


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

You said it "hurt" .

If it's a bruise type of hurt then it's the shape of the saddle, and padded shorts won't help as much.

If it's irritation then shorts would help, but a different saddle will eventually be needed.

Both also do lessen over time.



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats on your first road bike. It does take time to get used to riding but there are a couple of things that can help:

1. A good saddle that fits your sit bones. Without that, nothing is going to make road biking enjoyable if you plan on riding longer routes. I use a higher end women's specific saddle.
2. A good pair of cycling shorts. The chamois is meant to be protect your bottom from irritation.
3. A proper fit done on your bike to ensure you aren't rocking as you are pedaling. Small tweaks to saddle height & position and stem length can make huge differences in the comfort.

Good luck and safe riding.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

and fwiw, if the OP gets dedicated cycling shorts, it should be noted that you don't use underwear with them...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

All of the above. 

Get some bike shorts and maybe use some chamois cream on them, think about swapping saddles, get a bike fit from your local bike shop.


----------

